# 9g Aeropress Revolution!



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Just made a 9g aeropress, a bit tricky with such small quantities of water but it turned out to be one of the tastiest aeropresses I've ever had.

Using slightly old Ethiopian Kebel Kercha Guji Has Beans ground very fine. Plunging was difficult but it wasn't overextracted at all.

40 second pre-infusion, add total water quantity 150g, seal plunger, whirl at 1:20 without taking lid off, start plunging at 1:40, finish at 2:40.

Wouldn't usually bother about such things but this was 100% one of the best aeropresses I've ever tasted. Someone else try it!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I do 10g with 160g water and leave for 3 minutes so basically the same. It's the best way I've found to do the aeropress


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Just tried it and very tasty. Cheers bud!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm telling you....its a revolution. Going to try it with some very old Tanzanian beans shortly.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

James811 said:


> I do 10g with 160g water and leave for 3 minutes so basically the same. It's the best way I've found to do the aeropress


tried this in the hotel tonight and quite enjoyed it. So many different ways to play with this thing!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep! I'm following James' recipe now too! 10g into 160ml, 30 second pre-infuse, starting a slow plunge at 1:30, done by 2:10-2:30 with a very fine grind. Around 3-4 values lower than v60 on Hausgrind.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> ... 40 second pre-infusion, add total water quantity 150g, seal plunger, whirl at 1:20 without taking lid off, start plunging at 1:40, finish at 2:40...


Are you inverting? : )


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Not at all. My aeropress is 4 to 5 years old and the rubber plug thing needs replacing so pretty sure inverting gives the coffee an odd flavour from the old rubber.

No need to invert; a fine grind and a good whirl as oppose to a stir get the job done.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

I do mine inverted - have to say I prefer to do inverted to avoid the dripping.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Bigpikle said:


> I do mine inverted - have to say I prefer to do inverted to avoid the dripping.


I get very minimal drip due to the fineness of the grind and very little pre-infusion water (using a spoon to stir to ensure total saturation).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You can also use slightly coarser grind & a light tamp to better hold the bed together, in the time between fill & plunge the bed should preinfuse OK & very little dripping (not that dripping is a big issue).


----------

